# 5weeks after a miscarriage, i'm pregnant!



## monkiePixie

I last posted on the forum when i was 6 weeks prgnant. Well i had a missed mc at 10 weeks, the baby had died at 6-8 weeks. I was devasted and took nearly a month off work. Well my partner and i agreed not to prevent another pregnancy but we weren't exactly ttc. I'd noticed recently that i am bloating alot and at times i look pregnant, did couple of tests, bfn. 4 Days ago my partner said he had noticed how hot i am all the time and he cant cuddle me at night because i make him too hot. He suggested i get a test because that was a symptom in my last pregnancy. I bought 2 tests, and both BFP! I cant believe it, doctor has confirmed it too. I'm ecstatic but also terrified. We must have conceived immediately after the mc. Has anyone else been through a similar experience and did the pregnancy progress well? X


----------



## emsbaby916

I got pregnant 7 weeks after my D&C. I also had a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks at the end of April. I hadn't even had my first period yet. I'm now 18 weeks and everything is still looking great! I have my gender ultrasound on Monday so hopefully it will still be all ok. It was tough getting pregnant so soon after a loss because all I did was worry, but I think I would be worrying no matter how long we would've waited. I cried all through my first u/s this time because the last ultrasound I'd had is when they found the missed miscarriage. It was really hard, but everything turned out fine. Be sure that you have an OB or midwife who you really feel comfortable with and who supports you. I ended up switching because I just couldn't handle going back there where I didn't get a lot of support or care after the mc. It really made a difference. I'll be thinking about you! Best of luck!


----------



## hellypops

Congratulations.I miscarried in april and fell pregnant again straight away in may.I am now 21 weeks and everything is going well.it is hard and the worrying is always there but thats normal.hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months.xxx.


----------



## monkiePixie

I didnt have a period inbetween either. Glad its going well for u both. Every tiny cramp i get makes ne run to the loo knicker watching. I'm so paranoid at the moment. I've no idea how far along i am either. Do u tend to get scanned earlier in our situation? I dont think i could cope if theres no heartbeat again this time. I get married next month so at least i've got something to take my mind off things for now. Best of luck to you both. X


----------



## xSamanthax

:hi:
I had a MC in Jan, me and my OH decided to wait until my period arrived, then we TTC and got pregnant again straight away, so it was like 4/5 weeks after my MC i got my BFP again. When i was 9wks pregnant i got all the same symptoms that i got when i was having my MC so i went to get an emergancy scan and everything was ok!! :thumbup: I was such a crying mess coz i was so happy when they said everything was ok i couldn't even leave the scan room until about 10min after the scan when i finally calmed down. I'm due in 7 weeks and still worry loads but everything is going good at the moment! I also found out at my 20wk scan i'm having a boy :cloud9:


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

I had a mmc in July, Got pregnant same month. 9 days later infact. I'm now almost 13 weeks and saw my healthy little baba today. Everything looks perfect. Sorry for your loss. Congratulations on the BFP and Good luck  xx


----------



## treasure

Congratulations! I completely understand why your terrified monkiepixie. I had something similar happen. i got pregnant on my honeymoon back in july and as i have a long cycle they estimated my dates. I had a tiny bit of blood at 8 weeks so went in to EPU and had scan- all was ok- pregnancy was in right place and saw heartbeat, but it was only measuring 6 weeks. They called it a significant discrepancy in dates, which i thought was a bit dramatic as i have long cycles of various lengths. Unfortunately a week later i miscarried naturally no d&c and i only bled for 5 days.
Although the doc advised waiting for a period before we tried again, knowing i was ovulating was too tempting to ignore the opportunity, so we tried and conceived then. So 6 weeks later i got my BFP. So excited! But so anxious and nervous about every little twinge and niggle, and yesterday I had a small amount of brown on the toilet paper... Going to sit it out and take care of myself and see what happens. I know it can be perfectly normal to have this. I have no idea how many weeks i am but am going to docs this week so will find out what he estimates. Will def have a 6 week scan to check all is in right place. I thought being pregnant was going to be so easy but its so stressful as so much can go wrong!
Any stories with happy endings to help me through?


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

treasure said:


> Congratulations! I completely understand why your terrified monkiepixie. I had something similar happen. i got pregnant on my honeymoon back in july and as i have a long cycle they estimated my dates. I had a tiny bit of blood at 8 weeks so went in to EPU and had scan- all was ok- pregnancy was in right place and saw heartbeat, but it was only measuring 6 weeks. They called it a significant discrepancy in dates, which i thought was a bit dramatic as i have long cycles of various lengths. Unfortunately a week later i miscarried naturally no d&c and i only bled for 5 days.
> Although the doc advised waiting for a period before we tried again, knowing i was ovulating was too tempting to ignore the opportunity, so we tried and conceived then. So 6 weeks later i got my BFP. So excited! But so anxious and nervous about every little twinge and niggle, and yesterday I had a small amount of brown on the toilet paper... Going to sit it out and take care of myself and see what happens. I know it can be perfectly normal to have this. I have no idea how many weeks i am but am going to docs this week so will find out what he estimates. Will def have a 6 week scan to check all is in right place. I thought being pregnant was going to be so easy but its so stressful as so much can go wrong!
> Any stories with happy endings to help me through?

They will more than likely class your mc as your last period, they did with me. But, you may be able to get an early scan because they wont be too sure. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## monkiePixie

I was starting to worry that i didnt have enough symptoms apart from feeling hot, bloated and weeing constantly. This week baby brain is kick starting, i'm forgetting everything and my boobs are hurting, yay! I've even done another test and a very dark bfp almost immediately! I'm relaxing a little now. Had a lovely dream the other night tat i had a beautiful lttle girl so i'm allowing myself a little bit of excitement. X


----------



## filipenko32

Hi, 

I really want to get pregnant again asap! I had an erpc yesterday and I am hoping hoping hoping that I ovulate in a few weeks. Did you use any opk's to test when you ovulated or was it 2 weeks after the miscarriage bleeding started? Congratulations on your pregnancies everyone!


----------



## filipenko32

monkiePixie said:


> I was starting to worry that i didnt have enough symptoms apart from feeling hot, bloated and weeing constantly. This week baby brain is kick starting, i'm forgetting everything and my boobs are hurting, yay! I've even done another test and a very dark bfp almost immediately! I'm relaxing a little now. Had a lovely dream the other night tat i had a beautiful lttle girl so i'm allowing myself a little bit of excitement. X

Hi, congratulations! I think that you can COMPLETELY relax now!!:happydance: I had a dream right at the beginning of this last pregnancy, even before missed period that I was pregnant. Then I found out I was after testing that very day at 10dpo!! Then a week and a bit later, so 5 weeks 5 days LMP I was to visit my parents which is a 6 hour round trip. The night before this planned visit so 5W 4 D LMP I dreamt I would miscarry at my parents house. It's just a silly dream I thought. However, when I got there I got a phone call from my doctor saying my hcg levels had plateaud and I had to go to a&e asap for suspected ectopic. It wasn't ectopic, it was a miscarriage. (I did have to wait another horrible two weeks for it to have a heartbeat then for it to stop then erpc) So there you go! I place a lot of faith in my dreams now! I think your body goes through so many chemical changes it has the 'power' to inform your sub conscious mind somehow!! So great news about your lovely dream :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Ps. definitely think you will have a baby girl after this dream!


----------

